# VK - Love from Paris MiNiMAL Salt



## Gizmo (24/5/18)

French Born MiNiMAL Salt E Liquid Range now in stock!


https://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/nicotine-salts-vape-juice/minimal-salt-e-liquid.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

